# Pensacola Fishing Calendar



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

What time of year does the Blue Water action pick back up in areas like the Nipple and the Spur for Dolphin Wahoo and billfish??? How about Blackfin on the edge, what is the season???


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

just depends on the water temperature. anything above like 72 or something like that and they'll start movin back in. for example, one of the big vikings out of OB snagged a freakin dorado last week....but the water temp where they were was 74 degrees! you can catch blackfin (poor man's yellowfin) right now on the edge....or you can run over to petronius and catch them all year long on diamond jigs. do yourself a favor and take a lot of guesswork out of the situation-subscribe to hilton's offshore (realtime navigator) and monitor the conditions live for several days prior to when you want to fish, and then you're not fishing blind (which is EXACTLY what you're doing if you just go by hearsay and docktalk)


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I will second the Hilton's Realtime Navigator subscription. I've been using it in tournaments for a couple of years and it tells me everything I need to know andputs us in the right spot.

The price is far far better than Roff's also.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have used Roff's but not Hilton's. I'll have to check that out. The Roff"s was good stuff. 

How long do the Blackfin stay available along the edge? Is that basically a fall/winter thing?

Do you alsoget yellowfin of blackfin in open water like Nipple or Spur?

I just moved my boat to Pensacola last Memorial Day and live out of town so I'm trying to learn the ropes for the area.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Billable (2/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you can snag blackies almost any time. a lot of people catch one while freelining a cigar minnow (usually meant for a sow snapper or king) while bottom fishing. tend to be more concentrated around structure (rigs) in summer though. especially petronius....oh my god, i could care less to ever catch one again, they're so thick around there!! again, once the conditions and water temps are favorable, you can find yellowfin off to the east. last year, there was a school of 160-200+ pounders for a while there around the double nipple and spur. go west for more constant yellowfin action....or just follow our boat, lol.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------

